# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة > Economics and Public Finance >  Alter-globalization

## سالي جمعة

Alter-globalization_From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_Alter-globalization (or Alter-mondialization from the French altermondialisme) is the name of a social movement whose political line is close to anti-globalization but which prefers to present itself as supporting the international integration of globalization while urging that values of democracy, economic justice, environmental protection, and human rights be put ahead of purely economic concerns.

Alter-globalization is considered distinct from the more widely-used word 'anti-globalization', which is thought to be pejorative by members of the movement. The name may be taken as coming from the popular slogan of this movement: 'Another world is possible', coming from the World Social Forum.[1]

This movement objects to what it deems as neo-liberal globalization. The movement mainly opposes the way it believes that international institutions (such as the WTO, the IMF, and the World Bank) work towards First World economic interests. This is not to be confused with proletarian internationalism as put forth by communists in that their criticism of First world economic interests is not necessarily a repugnance with the free market.


 Etymology
The term was coined against accusations of nationalism by neoliberal proponents of so-called globalization, meaning a support of both humanism and universal values but a rejection of the Washington consensus and similar neoliberal policies. It is henceforth similar to the Global Justice Movement expression. The "alter-globalization" French movement was thus opposed to the "Treaty establishing a Constitution for Europe" on the grounds that it only advanced neoliberalism and an Anglo-Saxon economic model.

Originally developed in French as altermondialisme, it has been borrowed into English in the form of altermondialism or altermondialization. It defines the stance of movements opposed to a neoliberal globalization, but favorable to a globalization respectful of human rights, the environment, national sovereignty, and cultural diversity. Following the French usage of the word altermondialist, the English counterpart alter-globalist may be coined.

The term alter-globalization is derived from the term anti-globalization, which journalists and others used to describe the movement. Many French journalists, in particular, have since ceased using the term anti-globalization in favor of alter-globalization. It is supposed to distinguish proponents of alter-globalization from different "anti-globalization" activists (those who are against any kind of globalization: nationalists, protectionists, communitarians, etc.).


 GroupsAdvocates of alter-globalization have set up an online global news network, the Independent Media Center, to report on developments pertinent to the movement. Groups in favor of alter-globalization include ATTAC, an international trade reform network headquartered in France.

The largest forum for alter-globalization activity is the annual World Social Forum

----------

